# Command & Conquer is BACK !



## Pleased68 (11. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach GameSpy-Abschaltung: Fans retten C&C-Multiplayer

Die offiziellen Multiplayerserver diverser C&C Titel wurden mittlerweile durch Gamespy bzw. EA abgeschaltet. Wenn ihr weiterhin Online spielen wollt, könnt ihr dafür die Alternative C&C: Online verwenden. 

Konkret geht es dabei um folgende Titel:

*Command & Conquer Generals + Zero Hour*
*Command & Conquer 3 + Command & Conquer 3: Kanes Rache*
*Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 3*

Die erste Version von C&C: Online beinhaltet das Erstellen und Spielen von Lobbygames, ein Chatsystem und eine Freundesliste. Weitere Features wie z.B. Spielerstatistiken und -ränge sowie Automatch werden in zukünftigen Versionen folgen.
Zudem haben die Entwickler auch noch eine Online-Anzeige, den sogenannten *SpyMaster*, auf der offiziellen Seite eingebaut. In der rechten oberen Ecke werden die Lobby's der jeweiligen Spiele mit Spielen und Spielern angezeigt.

Auf der offiziellen Seite von C&C: Online findet ihr eine genaue Anleitung, wie ihr euch über den Dienst anmelden könnt.

Solltet ihr auf technische Probleme stoßen, könnt ihr euch im technischen Support Forum helfen lassen.

Wenn ihr euren alten Gamespy Nick weiter nutzen wollt, könnt ihr euch diesen im Account Management Forum übertragen lassen.

*Derzeit funktionieren bereits folgende Features:*


*Allgemeines Onlinespiel*
*Erstellen und Beitreten von Spielen*
*Chatfunktionen*
*Freundeslisten*


Folgend könnt ihr euch ein Video anschauen, das den Service erklärt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPrax-e-naU

*Randinfo:* Da ich die Spiele in gecrackter als auch in Originaler Version besitze 
                 konnte ich beide Versionen Testen, beide Versionen funktionieren.

                 Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, es gibt keinen Support seitens der
                 Entwickler, für die gecrackten Versionen. Jedoch wird bei Problemen die 
                 nicht den Crack an sich betreffen geholfen.

                 Alles was verlangt wird ist eine Funktionstüchtige Version des Spieles 
                 mit einem CD-KEY ( meines wissens nach irgendein CD-Key, der gerade
                 in diesem Moment nicht zum Spielen genutzt wird)​
*Wichtig!* : Ich möchte darauf Hinweisen das ich gecrackte bzw. Illegale Kopien
                nicht unterstütze und auch zu dessen Verbreitung nicht beitragen will
                und werde, ich besitze die gecrackten Versionen nur weil ich damals
                meine CD's verloren habe, für Besitzer des Originals ist das eine Gute
                Lösung.​


Seit ca. einem Monat ist der Service online und die User-Zahl variiert je nach Tageszeit zwischen 30 und 200 aktiven Spielern *(Stand: 11.08.2014)*.

Ich hoffe mit diesem Thread einige Spieler erreicht zu haben, auf das wir uns Online begegnen und zu einer Vergrößerung der Community beitragen.

PS: Ich hoffe das dies hier nicht als kommerzielle Werbung angesehen wird, alles hier angegebene ist kostenlos und dient lediglich zur Information. Desweiteren möchte ich darauf hinweisen das dies ein nahezu einmaliges Projekt ist und das dieses Projekt auch auf "Unterstützung" seitens der Gamer-Gemeinde angewiesen ist, da dieses Projekt von einem Non-Profit unternehmen bzw. Community realisiert wird. In Anbetracht dessen das Käufer dieser Spiele nicht mehr die Möglichkeit haben diese Online zu spielen und somit einen großen Teil des Spieles verlieren, wird hier eine Lösung bzw. ein Ersatz geboten

Ich hoffe das es eine Möglichkeit gibt diesen Thread bzw. die darin enthaltenen Informationen fortbestehen zu lassen um der Gamer und der Menschen die sich das Spiel gekauft haben bzw. kaufen werden willen.

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit



euer Pleased


----------



## Marques85 (15. August 2014)

Juhu C&C war schon immer genial (bis Teil 4^^)


----------



## Pleased68 (16. August 2014)

Ja! Aber im moment haben wir leider mit wenig Usern zu kämpfen. Es liegt im moment je nach Tageszeit zwischen 60-200 Spielern. Das Projekt ist aber wie gesagt erst ein Monat alt


----------

